# Router table lift choice - looking for actual reviews not router preferences



## laketrout36 (Nov 7, 2012)

Last year I bought a router table and am now looking for a router lift for it. I bought the Kreg precision router table and have been looking over reviews and specs and am wondering what your feedback is based on what you currently use for a router lift. Many of the reviews quickly turn into a this or that router and the thread extends out for pages on end. Thats not what I'm hoping for. For my needs I have the Kreg precision router table and the Bosch 1617evpsk router combo. I'm leaning toward the JessEm Mast-R-Lift II.

If I'm paying out a few bucks I want to be able to;

1. Change the bit above the table.
2. Have a smooth raising and lowering of the router.
3. Solid construction.


----------



## JeanValjean (Mar 6, 2011)

I bought the Woodpeckers PRL V2 with the sidewinder crank for my PC 7518 router and the quality and precision are mind blowing..
I would buy it again every day of the week.


----------



## GNP (Jul 20, 2011)

I've had the Jessem in Rockler blue, for the last 6 months. It meets all 3 of your requirements. It does take quite a few turns to raise it up to change the bits. Motor changes are a snap, if you want to use the motor hand held.


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

I have the Jess-em router lift II and really like it. I went with the router lift II over the Master lift II because of the price. I am not sure what the difference is between the two. 
The lift mechanism is very smooth and accurate, bit changes above the table which is a real plus. I would buy it again.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

Get the mast r lift II, but not the jessem version; get the incra version. It uses incra's magnalock insert rings; none are better.
Another plus for the mast r lift II is the wide variety of router motors it accepts, should you change routers in the future. But the 1617evs is a great router.


----------



## cpd011 (Jul 15, 2009)

I have the rockler (jessem) as well. I got it on sale for $149.00. Very smooth, raised and lowers very quickly. A quality piece. My only issue with it is the height-zeroing dial, it tends to rotate with vibration. It doesn't affect the actual bit height, but it makes it useless if your making multiple passes while raising the cutting depth. I think it is the best bang for the buck. I agree with everything GNP said.


----------



## EdwardR (Mar 24, 2012)

Love my woodpecker lift. I am handicapped and can not bend over to adjust the lift. solid smooth and has lock to keep set-up dead on. The micro adjust makes my life easy and the ability to pull everything above table to make changes is easy as push twist pull.


----------



## lumberingjoe (Jan 25, 2013)

I agree with NiteWalker, get the mast r lift II. The magnalock rings are absolutely the best way to go. Get the newer rings if you plan on having a dust collector under the table… they allow better dust management.


----------



## CalgaryGeoff (Aug 10, 2011)

Another thing to consider adding since you are getting a new lift is the digital height/depth indicator. I use two Jessem lifts, one is an entire table and the other a drop in lift. Both work for the things you want very well.


----------



## bannerpond1 (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm happy with my JessEm.


----------



## RHolcomb (Mar 23, 2010)

I have the Incra Master Lift II as well and as others have stated, couldn't be happier.


----------



## mprzybylski (Nov 21, 2011)

Incra Master Lift II here as well, love it. The magna lock rings are great, and as mentioned get the new ones with the DC holes. I'm going to buy the set when I incorporate under the table DC in my next router table build.


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

Have used Jessem lifts for years, currently use 2 in my shop - very happy, solid and a pleasure to use.


----------



## Woodmaster1 (Apr 26, 2011)

I have the rockler lift works great but it will not help you. The size plate is not the same as the opening on the kreg table.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

I have a 3 1/4hp Triton Router that has its own "through-the-table lifting mechanism. I had to drill the cast iron to match the crank location. The worm crank is accurate to 1/128in. when making adjustments.

http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/1983


----------



## surfin2 (Oct 24, 2009)

MagnaLOCK Rings are the way to go…

U get above the table adjustments…

Instant ring change in a snappp…

Accuracy with cutting in increments…

Incra PRL-V2 Lift / INCRA Mast-R-Lift-II Router Lift

Depending what you feel more comfortable with, thumb wheel or hand crank…


----------



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

+1 on the Jessem--one of the best things I ever bought!!
Mike


----------



## laketrout36 (Nov 7, 2012)

Now those are some descent responses, Thank you to all who replied. Every bit helps when making a decision about tools.

With the Incra Mast-R-Lift II with the dial showing increments, does that set or control the amount of increase/decrease with each revolution of the adjustment handle?


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

I have the Woodpeckers UniLift in a home built table running a Porter Cable 7518. They no longer make this lift but any of the Woodpeckers are good along with the Incra or Jessem I have had it for 10 years and could not be happier. There are a lot of good lifts out there….I am certain that you will be happy with it.

It would be good if you know someone who has one that you think that you will like so that you can take it for a test drive.

My home made router table is 2 layers of 3/4" plywood with a formica covering and oak edging. I put t-track in the table for the fence and a miter gauge track in the table. I rarely use the miter gauge track.


----------

